# notebook samsung N210



## RALD (Sep 18, 2010)

Buenas a todos los expertos, 
Mi problema es el siguiente mi hermana adquirio una notebook samsung N210 que trae el sistema windows 7 start pero viene en ingles y ella requiere que sea en español, yo he leido que solo reinstalando el operativo se puede cambiar el idioma pero no estoy seguro de si eso es cierto, he tratado de devolver a la configuracion de fabrica la la PC pero no he encontrado como ademas de que tiene el problema de que trae contraseña por que ella olvido cual contraseña le agrego, asi que por todo lado estoy feo, alguien sabe como formatear la maquina sin ingresar al windows? alguien sabe si el teclado que esta en ingles va hacer problemas si cambio el idioma?

gracias a todos los que puedan contribuir


----------



## snakewather (Sep 19, 2010)

RALD dijo:


> Buenas a todos los expertos,
> Mi problema es el siguiente mi hermana adquirio una notebook samsung N210 que trae el sistema windows 7 start pero viene en ingles y ella requiere que sea en español, yo he leido que solo reinstalando el operativo se puede cambiar el idioma pero no estoy seguro de si eso es cierto, he tratado de devolver a la configuracion de fabrica la la PC pero no he encontrado como ademas de que tiene el problema de que trae contraseña por que ella olvido cual contraseña le agrego, asi que por todo lado estoy feo, alguien sabe como formatear la maquina sin ingresar al windows? alguien sabe si el teclado que esta en ingles va hacer problemas si cambio el idioma?
> 
> gracias a todos los que puedan contribuir




A mientender si tienes problemas con el pass tienes que utilizar el CDBOOT hirens lo puedes descargar del internet.

y lo de volver a instalar tendria que ser un WIN seven en español por que si le pones el mismo que tenia va dar igual!

y con el mismo CDBOOT hirens puedes formatear igual antes respalda tu disco duro y los drivers!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 19, 2010)

Claro que cd boot hirens boot es una buena opcion pero tengo entendido que puedes descargar parches para cmbiar el idioma del sistema operativo seria cuestion que busques y sito problema es que tambien no puedes ingresar al bios de la pc tendras que romper esa clave tambien ese programa lo puedes encontrar el cd de hirens boot y otros mas que son muy utliles y eso te quitaria la molestia de formatear el disco duro y de reinstalar todo de nuevo
 buieno es solo un consejo


----------

